# Plowing For Success.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing Tennessee.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2020/01/plowing-success


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It's amazing the different soil types Across our land. That plow would not move a foot in this area where I farm


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Great read Mike, thanks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive seen numerous videos of one being used in Europe, here all you'd get is rocks, yellow subsoil and blue clay thats very much like concrete, IF they could hook enough crawers together to even turn the blue clay.

Years ago when father had the lagoon dug a guy with a dragline got the bid, usually changes cables every 2-3 years, went thru two sets digging the lagoon as it was placed where it was because it was all blue clay, might as well been lined with concrete.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

Quite a plot.if I used that I’d pull up grey n orange clay.those plows were called breaking plots up in Canada.ive seen pictures of them being used to open up the dark prairie soils long ago.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd love to see what that thing digs up. I'd like to walk behind it just to watch.


----------

